# As Seen On TV - Tip Tops



## flipshawtii (Dec 10, 2010)

​  ​ 

​ Tip Topsâ„¢ is the revolutionary 10 piece system designed to cover and protect each nail while you:

    * Enjoy your manicure
    * Open your purse + wallet to pay the technician
    * Put on your coat
    * Find your keys + sunglasses
    * Open and start your car (go ahead, slip in your favorite CD)
    * Buckle your seat belt
    * and take that cell phone call!

All while protecting your perfect manicure.

Available in the Nails In Motionâ„¢ Kit (for a separate shipping fee) are the PrettyPedi TM Sandals. Designed to separate and lift toes while color is applied, there is no struggle to get into your sandal or shoe after your pedicure. The PrettyPedi is your personal protector to assure a perfect pedicure.

Tip Tops are sturdy, easy to use, one size fits most and they can be used time and time again to save time and money. As each nail is polished the sturdy plastic unit is turned, clicking into place to create a solid, protective covering for the nail and making this the perfect gift for everyone who wants lovely nails.


I'm still laughing at the cheezy commercial. I really can't see myself wearing these. What's your opinion?


----------



## Bexy (Dec 11, 2010)

Did you see that when the lady was turning the radio station the middle finger nail thing was flipping up (well the finger was bent down actually)? I am guessing they would not work since they flip up (expose the finger) in the commercial. But that is funny.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 12, 2010)

Lol, these are so funny. I'm sure they're useful, but you still have to be careful on how you're placing your fingers.


----------

